# NYS attic to habitable space conversion - sprinkler system?



## Bill Seegmuller

I am an assistant building inspector in Westchester County, NY and I am reviewing a set of plans for a 2 family house where they are turning their attic into habitable space (going from a 2 story to a 3 story building).  Because their is only one means of egress from the 3rd story, I have been told, by multiple inspectors, that a sprinkler system is required on the 3rd story, and _also along the egress path_...however, I cannot find this in any of the 2015 code books or NYS 2017 supplement.

Can anyone tell me where to find this?


----------



## cda

Welcome


----------



## cda

R’s required to be sprinkled under base code

Chapter 9

Just a matter

1. Has NY admended that

2. Does just changing the attic require adding sprinklers??

So, 1. Will this now be a 3 family house?

2. If sprinklers are required, normally required in entire building.

Ask the nice inspectors for code reference, as here I bounce stuff off other inspectors, but I ask nicely for code section


----------



## cda

I am not into existing building code, has NY adopted it?


----------



## cda

Some threads to read through



https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/search/12253421/?q=House+fire+sprinkler&o=date



This was about a b b::

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...occupied-bed-and-breakfast.24471/#post-190892

2018 codes identify bed and breakfast as a lodging house and shall be constructed under the IRC with 10 or fewer total occupants

[BG] LODGING HOUSE. A one-family dwelling where one or more occupants are primarily permanent in nature and rent is paid for guest rooms.
310.4.2 Lodging houses.
Owner-occupied lodging houses with five or fewer guest rooms and 10 or fewer total occupants shall be permitted to be constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code.

The 2018 IRC only requires you meet sections 407 and 408 of the IEBC (mechanical and plumbing) when there is a change of use

The IRC does not require an addition or renovation to an existing SFR that is not sprinklered to install one

R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire sprinkler systems.
An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two-family dwellings.

Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing buildings that are not already provided with an automatic residential sprinkler system.

So if the IEBC does nor require the work area in any "R" occupancy 3 stories to be sprinklered how can you require an SFR used as a bed and breakfast to have a fire suppression system.



And it is only Tuesday !


----------



## mtlogcabin

Do not know anything about NY codes. However the 2018 IRC has this

R325.6 Habitable attic.
A habitable attic *shall not be considered a story* where complying with all of the following requirements:
1.    The occupiable floor area is not less than 70 square feet (17 m2), in accordance with Section R304.
2.    The occupiable floor area has a ceiling height in accordance with Section R305.
3.    The occupiable space is enclosed by the roof assembly above, knee walls (if applicable) on the sides and the floor-ceiling assembly below.
4.    The floor of the occupiable space shall not extend beyond the exterior walls of the floor below.

R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire sprinkler systems.
An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two-family dwellings.
Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system *shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing buildings that are not already provided with an automatic residential sprinkler system.*


----------



## Bill Seegmuller

cda said:


> R’s required to be sprinkled under base code
> 
> Chapter 9
> 
> Will this now be a 3 family house?



It will remain a 2 family house.  I believe the attic space was being used as bedrooms illegally, and now the owner is attempting to bring it up to code - this includes making the stairs to the attic legal, adding egress windows, smoke alarms, etc, and a sprinkler system.


----------



## Bill Seegmuller

I just found this in the 2015 IRC:

*R313.2* One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire systems.
An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two-family dwellings.
*Exception:* An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing buildings that are not already provided with an automatic residential sprinkler system.

Hmmm...


----------



## cda

What MT said in post 6 above.

Seems to answer the question

Unless NY has different language.


----------



## cda

Glad you found the forum !!!

Great wealth of knowledge here.

How did you find us???

The forum is always looking for financial support,   Just need to become a paying Sawhorse member, great bene’s including posting pictures of questions from your smart phone!!


----------



## Bill Seegmuller

*HERE is the answer...found in the 2017 NYS Supplement...*

AJ604.3 Automatic sprinkler systems. 

A habitable attic may be created in an existing attic located above the second or third story above grade plane without requiring the installation of a sprinkler system throughout the entire dwelling, provided all of the following conditions are met: 

1. The building was legally occupied before January 1, 1984. 
2. *The habitable attic and its means of egress to the exterior are equipped with a limited area sprinkler system installed in accordance with NFPA 13D.* 
3. The habitable attic is provided with: 
   3.1 A second exit stair meeting the requirements of Section R311.7, or 
   3.2 An emergency escape and rescue opening, meeting the requirements of Section R310, located directly above a roof or other structural appurtenance from which access to grade does not exceed a vertical distance of 14 feet. 
4. The entire dwelling is equipped with smoke alarms in compliance with Section R314 and monitored by an approved supervising station in accordance with NFPA 72.


----------



## cda

Looks good

Appears NY wants the protection there.


----------

